# Laelia tenebrosa aurea



## lienluu (Jun 25, 2006)

A first bloom seedling.












This plant also oddly has a keiki growing at the base of the spike with 3 roots already developed.


----------



## Marco (Jun 25, 2006)

I love yellow flowers. And I love the contrast of the red white and yellow.

Thanks for posting the pics. I really did miss them.


----------



## Heather (Jun 25, 2006)

Is this the one you got fairly recently, Lien?


----------



## lienluu (Jun 25, 2006)

Heather said:


> Is this the one you got fairly recently, Lien?



no, but that one is opening too!


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 25, 2006)

That is strange with the keiki forming like that.I love the deep rich colour of the flowers.


----------



## Heather (Jun 25, 2006)

Jane, 
I think Lien asked around about this keiki and no one had seen this before on such a plant. Interesting, huh?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 25, 2006)

Cool! I've never seen this either, and it is on an excellent variety of a nice species.


BTW, speaking of odd happenings on Cattleya alliance plants, this Cadmium Light decided to have a siamese twin growth. I'll have to take some updated pics now that it is in bloom.









Jon
________
Vaporizer instructions


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 25, 2006)

Jon, your plant is crazy! Definitely post pictures... is it pale green/yellowish green? That's my favorite color for blooms.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 26, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 26, 2006)

Actually it is bright yellow with a lighter lip, reminiscent of C. bicolor. I'll get pics tomorrow when the sun's out and start a thread so I don't hijack Liens post too badly.

Jon
________
Winning


----------



## Mahon (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful Laelia tenebrosa... that definitely is _Laelia tenebrosa var. aurea_... well, actually, the real name now is _Hadrolaelia tenebrosa var. aurea_... yours may grow taller than normal _Laelia tenebrosa_ plants if you give it more light... 

I had _Laelia tenebrosa var. aurea_ 'Walton Grange' FCC/AOS (actually 2)... they were about 2.5 feet tall, and kicks out about 7-10 super-sized yellow flowers... the var. aurea is a very strange variety because of the size and vigor difference...

As for the "keiki" on the spike, that will most likely turn up as another spike (might just yellow off though)... this usually happens on some species of Grammatophyllum, Catasetum, Mormodes, Cycnoches, and Clowesia... 

Out of curiosity, I know the var. aurea is rare, anyone grow it or have the cultivar 'Walton Grange', or the _Laelia tenebrosa var. fumacina_?

-Pat


----------



## Gideon (Jun 28, 2006)

Very nice colour. I had a Noid do the same thing last year, I removed the keiki and potted it, it has just started a 3rd growth


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 28, 2006)

Lien,

Love it! My tenebrosa (normal variety) is opening right now! Hope it is nice also!

thanks


----------

